# Flying in Portland, OR



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's my ladies in the Langstroth in Portland, OR enjoying today's sun:


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

*Is that a roof?*

Great pics - I love it when they come out for a stroll on a warm winter day! On your last photo - what is that on top? Is that a roof covering? As a newbie, I'm looking at ways to protect my hives.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks. The last picture shows a covering of sorts I threw together just to keep water off of the hive. Not really necessary, but I thought it was a good idea at the time. 

Matt


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

What's that green stuff in the background? :s

:lookout:MM:lookout:


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

MapMan said:


> What's that green stuff in the background? :s
> 
> :lookout:MM:lookout:




We had our week of snow this year and sent the remainder to you folks!

Matt


----------

